# Summer Garden battles about to begin



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 3, 2022)

We have had a vegetable garden forever, and even though I really don't enjoy it much anymore, my wife does, so I just smile and do the grunt work. Then, add on the bugs and varmints and drought and weeds, and it feels like a loosing battle. My wife often shows me various cute "memes" from facebook... usually about cats. I had no idea what a meme was, but I finally figured it out this morning while cleaning up the garden in preparation for planting food for the local wildlife.
Here is my first ever meme.


----------



## trlvn (Apr 5, 2022)

Lloyd-ss said:


> I really don't enjoy it much anymore, my wife does, so I just smile and do the grunt work.


I had no idea that my wife had another family!

Craig


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 5, 2022)

Our wives must be long lost triplets 

Actually I was the gardening enthusiast for about 15 years, but realized that the deer and racoons took about 80% of what I grew every year, and just stopped about 5 years ago.  This year with veggie prices on the rise, my wife has "Suggested" I plant a garden again.

You can hunt deer in my back yard with an apple and a hammer.  The racoons give us nasty looks before moving out of the way when we pull into the driveway at night.  It's going to be a bountiful summer for them...


----------



## RM-MN (Apr 5, 2022)

rhitee93 said:


> Our wives must be long lost triplets
> 
> Actually I was the gardening enthusiast for about 15 years, but realized that the deer and racoons took about 80% of what I grew every year, and just stopped about 5 years ago.  This year with veggie prices on the rise, my wife has "Suggested" I plant a garden again.
> 
> You can hunt deer in my back yard with an apple and a hammer.  The racoons give us nasty looks before moving out of the way when we pull into the driveway at night.  It's going to be a bountiful summer for them...



Raccoons are edible.  Make them pay.


----------



## dnalot (Apr 5, 2022)

My wife loved (me) doing everything to do with (her) vegetable garden. I don't even like vegetables. So I built a wood shed on her plot. Problem solved.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 6, 2022)

OMG, You guys are funny. 
Are any of your wives Irish? My wife has some holes in her ancestry dot com family tree on the Irish side, so these new relatives might be a break-thru for her.



rhitee93 said:


> You can hunt deer in my back yard with an apple and a hammer.


I have never heard it put that way, but they are abundant, and adaptable. And such a nuisance.

I really love the wildlife around here, but you have to play by their rules. I have a 7-1/2 foot high fence around the garden to keep the deer out, but the raccoons and squirrels are happy about that because it reduces their competition. And how do they manage to plan their harvesting about 2 days before I do?

Here is a pic of our garden back in its prime about 5 years ago. Maybe 5 hours of labor per pound off food?



And here is a pretty fella looking for a cat-food treat. I thought I had a raccoon trying to get into the chicken run, but was very wrong.


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 6, 2022)

RM-MN said:


> Raccoons are edible.  Make them pay.


its getting closer to spring here too. The annual battle over weeds by he fence . I have the makings for ultimate wed killer again . I sprayed and outed the stuf on the weeds. Stopped all green froth right there . Including massive holly hocks and towering sunflowers . I have a Kant that the former owners put in grass has sprouted in its midtst they also place bricks with corners up or down makes mowing a nightmare . Have tools to dig these out then I do a no grow strip around the plant it gets some mangy blue flowers for a few days in the spring. If I still had my big truck I’d rip it out. I don’t have a big yard but this plant adds about  a half hour to grass mowing asvinhavevto make multi passes around this thingy he stupid bricks mak it so the mower can go over them then drop down  nickingvthe blade  I got rid ofvthe landscape rocks last year so mowing that section is the easy part


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 6, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> he stupid bricks mak it so the mower can go over them then drop down nickingvthe blade I got rid ofvthe landscape rocks last year so mowing that section is the easy part


Yup, mowing isn't the hard part, it's going over and around all the borders and rocks and roots and bricks and trees.
Have you tried laying a piece of 2x4 over the bricks at the edge and whacking them into the ground with a sledge hammer? Take out some frustration? Do it when its really wet so  the mud will splatter.
I use a rider and plan on at least one new set of blades a year. I just keep running over whatever sticks up and eventually it all gets chiseled away. My wife mows occasionally and it makes a heck of a racket when she runs over some of the rocks that are sticking up a half inch too far.  But if shes mowing, it is fine with me.


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 7, 2022)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Yup, mowing isn't the hard part, it's going over and around all the borders and rocks and roots and bricks and trees.
> Have you tried laying a piece of 2x4 over the bricks at the edge and whacking them into the ground with a sledge hammer? Take out some frustration? Do it when its really wet so  the mud will splatter.
> I use a rider and plan on at least one new set of blades a year. I just keep running over whatever sticks up and eventually it all gets chiseled away. My wife mows occasionally and it makes a heck of a racket when she runs over some of the rocks that are sticking up a half inch too far.  But if shes mowing, it is fine with me.


I had rocks too and some random tree branches but like you just keep mowing untill they are gone  . Replace blade occasionally I was on project farm site today he has a mower for sale with 120 re builds. Another week or so and it will be dry enough for the first outing. There is a community scrap bin planned again. I still have an old computer and monitor so I’ll toss them we got a few pictures off the hard drives but I’ll remove them permanently . 
Byron


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 8, 2022)

Funny stuff - Life. I just spend the minimum of time - A mow once a fortnight (weather permitting) and winter pruning. The perennials  outgrow the weeds... (I think?). The squirrels eat the walnuts, the hedgehogs eat the crittures that may their "messages" black (And stink!)... the birds follow me around expecting me to dig worms for them... If the fox visits he leaves the worst smelly stuff you can imagine... but after drying for a week it shovels up and goes in the compost with everything else (dead birds included). The only stuff for the waste pin is the odd bit of plastic that blows in, or a carcass where the sparrow-hawk has had his dinner.
But I just sit in the chair in the sun reading and watching them dig their own worms!
A garden is for enjoyment, not slavery. - They go to industry, like I did!
K2


----------



## mike-oz (Apr 8, 2022)

Here in Tasmania, Australia possums are the nightmare. However 3 strand electric fence on top of the vegi patch fence and pointing outwards seems to discourage them a lot


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 8, 2022)

Shocking! (Someone had to say it...!)


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 8, 2022)

There are only so many hours in a day...... or so many hours of "energy" in a day. Between the garden, grand kids, flower beds, landscaping, machine shop time, and family time, finding a balance that keeps everybody happy was impossible. And guess what was always the first thing to go? So last year, at age 70, I ended up hiring a guy to do the weekly yardwork. He does the mowing, edging, leaf-blowing, and any extras I might have for the week. He is super reliable, it looks better than when I did it, he is done and gone in 2 hours, and it gives me back one full day a week. But the funny thing is, there still aren't enough hours in the day. 
Lloyd


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 8, 2022)

mike-oz said:


> Here in Tasmania, Australia possums are the nightmare. However 3 strand electric fence on top of the vegi patch fence and pointing outwards seems to discourage them a lot


Hmmmmm, so you actually have LIVE possums? Where I am, I think they are all born dead at the side of the road. Yuck!


----------



## Steamchick (Apr 8, 2022)

A lovely bit of green space to relax in.... Weather permitting!
Sounds like we all need to learn from your experience and fingers a handy-jack for a couple of hours in the week.
Just spent all my energy today changing the "sparkling plugs" on the car. Had to strip off the throttle chamber and intake manifold to get access to the plugs. But that is done (4th set from new) for the next 36,000miles. Gaps on the old plugs were exactly as they went in.... (platinum plugs). But I know from tests when I dealt with Champion engineers in a previous job, that the aged ceramics are still good, but will fail sometime in the next 50,000 miles, and could do serious damage to the engine. Also the surface texture is deteriorated after that much combustion attack, so eventually will trap enough muck to become conducting and flash-over. I doubt I'll be able to detect the expected 1/2% improvement in fuel economy. So my Engineering says follow the service interval! It is not worth the gamble from here onwards.
Enjoy your gardens!
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 8, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> A lovely bit of green space to relax in.... Weather permitting!
> Sounds like we all need to learn from your experience and fingers a handy-jack for a couple of hours in the week.
> Just spent all my energy today changing the "sparkling plugs" on the car. Had to strip off the throttle chamber and intake manifold to get access to the plugs. But that is done (4th set from new) for the next 36,000miles. Gaps on the old plugs were exactly as they went in.... (platinum plugs). But I know from tests when I dealt with Champion engineers in a previous job, that the aged ceramics are still good, but will fail sometime in the next 50,000 miles, and could do serious damage to the engine. Also the surface texture is deteriorated after that much combustion attack, so eventually will trap enough muck to become conducting and flash-over. I doubt I'll be able to detect the expected 1/2% improvement in fuel economy. So my Engineering says follow the service interval! It is not worth the gamble from here onwards.
> Enjoy your gardens!
> K2


we possums and armadillos . My K9 German Shepherd got an armadillo took it in the woods . Last I saw of it . Then I saw the hole he dug to get it out from under the deck. I never did teach him to fill in his holes . I YHINK he actually preferred to chase and capture human animals 
Byron


----------



## kwoodhands (Apr 8, 2022)

I have two high tunnel gardens. Last year I planted plum tomatoes and Big Boy tomatoes for fresh eating. Also planted Bell and bannana peppers. Beans and butternut squash grows up on chicken wire panels . Spinach , kale and swiss chard also.
Carrots in a raised bed and a few leeks there too. 
I had failures with cantolopes and watermelons. Lopes were small and rotted before getting to any size. Watermelon plants looked great and had an abundunce of flowers, All the flowers were male until October. You only get fruit on female flowers. The few female flowers that I got melons on came too late in the season. First frost and they were done.
I am trying lima beans for the first time. These will grow on eight foot high frames lined with chicken wire. I have about 20 lf of these frames.
I do not have a pest problem anymore. I tried to get rid of white flies with lady bugs , green lacewings and then chemicals. Lacewings did work for a while. Lady bugs were a waste of money as they dissapeared in two days. Chemicals worked but not very well. 
I was told about Neem Oil. Tried it and was pleasantly surprised.
Kept all whiteflies , aphids and other insects out of the gardens.
Also found that Neem Oil works as a fungicide. 
If you use Neem Oil read the directions carefully. Only spray when the sun goes down, otherwise the plants will wither and die. Make sure the mix is exactly as noted. Too strong a mix and the plants will die. Often the oil will solidifly. Set the container in a pot of hot water, not boiling. The oil will return to a liquid.
I had rocks and tap roots in the way when I first planted these gardens  39+ years ago. Probably spent 40 hours removing tap roots , raking rocks and removing a small area of marl ( clay). 
Still finding a few rocks every year.
We had a groundhog problem, solution was a 177 caliber pellet rifle. Had to hide the critters as the wife thinks their cute. These "cute" critters can destroy a garden in a few hours. 
mike


----------



## mike-oz (Apr 9, 2022)

Lloyd-ss said:


> There are only so many hours in a day...... or so many hours of "energy" in a day. Between the garden, grand kids, flower beds, landscaping, machine shop time, and family time, finding a balance that keeps everybody happy was impossible. And guess what was always the first thing to go? So last year, at age 70, I ended up hiring a guy to do the weekly yardwork. He does the mowing, edging, leaf-blowing, and any extras I might have for the week. He is super reliable, it looks better than when I did it, he is done and gone in 2 hours, and it gives me back one full day a week. But the funny thing is, there still aren't enough hours in the day.
> Lloyd
> View attachment 135579


What is the phone number of this 2 hour superman, how much do you think HE would pay for a holiday in Tasmania, Australia?


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 9, 2022)

I have, garlic, onions, potatoes, growing.  2 more months it will look like a real garden.


----------



## WisJim (Apr 9, 2022)

We've always grown as much of our diet as possible, and had about 1/2 acre of garden for decades.  We've  moved into town now and cut way back on garden, as our town place has a half dozen or so raised beds and not much else for garden space, so we will probably get a garden plot in the local community garden so my wife can keep her 20+ varieties of rare and uncommon potatoes.  My job is ordering seeds and starting plants.  Then I get out my clip board and lawn chair and supervise my wife's work in the garden, recording what is planted where and when.  My interest in weeding etc started out low and has gotten less in the past 50 years, but our system works fine so far.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 9, 2022)

WisJim said:


> My job is ordering seeds and starting plants. Then I get out my clip board and lawn chair and supervise my wife's work in the garden, recording what is planted where and when.


Marriages that have lasted a long time have, without a doubt, have found the comfort zones for both partners. For me and my wife, those gardening roles are reversed. She cares a lot more about the research and trying new things than I do, so more power to her. But for me, just point me in the direction of some mindless garden chore, and I will do it.


----------



## awake (Apr 11, 2022)

Lloyd-ss said:


> But for me, just point me in the direction of some mindless garden chore, and I will do it.


Was that literally an invitation? If so, let me point you to Angier, North Carolina. Take a left at the water tower, then the third right. I'll have plenty of chores ready for you.


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 11, 2022)

kwoodhands said:


> I have two high tunnel gardens. Last year I planted plum tomatoes and Big Boy tomatoes for fresh eating. Also planted Bell and bannana peppers. Beans and butternut squash grows up on chicken wire panels . Spinach , kale and swiss chard also.
> Carrots in a raised bed and a few leeks there too.
> I had failures with cantolopes and watermelons. Lopes were small and rotted before getting to any size. Watermelon plants looked great and had an abundunce of flowers, All the flowers were male until October. You only get fruit on female flowers. The few female flowers that I got melons on came too late in the season. First frost and they were done.
> I am trying lima beans for the first time. These will grow on eight foot high frames lined with chicken wire. I have about 20 lf of these frames.
> ...


we just had a week of cold rainy days it’s still too wet to try the mower out.  I’ll probably have to take the blade off and sharpen it . I discovered a hose plug in on the mower deck you just hook the garden hose to it and turn on the water to clean under the deck . I sprayed WD40 in last year and pretty well cleaned the grass out of it just give it a shot before mowing and it stays pretty clean even in heavy grass  I don’t know which is worse cutting grass or shoveling snow. I look at as I can dress for cold but I can’t undress enough for hot LOL I THINK ILL DIG UP A FEW OFVTHE SNGLED BRICKS  AND TOSS THEM IN YHE COMMUNITY DUMPSTER . save me at least one blade sharpening . 
Byron


----------



## kwoodhands (Apr 11, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> we just had a week of cold rainy days it’s still too wet to try the mower out.  I’ll probably have to take the blade off and sharpen it . I discovered a hose plug in on the mower deck you just hook the garden hose to it and turn on the water to clean under the deck . I sprayed WD40 in last year and pretty well cleaned the grass out of it just give it a shot before mowing and it stays pretty clean even in heavy grass  I don’t know which is worse cutting grass or shoveling snow. I look at as I can dress for cold but I can’t undress enough for hot LOL I THINK ILL DIG UP A FEW OFVTHE SNGLED BRICKS  AND TOSS THEM IN YHE COMMUNITY DUMPSTER . save me at least one blade sharpening .
> Byron


I have a Cub Cadet that also has the plug for a hose. I never used it though. I like your idea of spraying WD-40 in the hose plug, I'll give it a try .
mike


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Apr 11, 2022)

awake said:


> Was that literally an invitation? If so, let me point you to Angier, North Carolina. Take a left at the water tower, then the third right. I'll have plenty of chores ready for you.


Somebody is going to be getting the better end of that deal, LOL.


----------



## Bentwings (Apr 12, 2022)

kwoodhands said:


> I have a Cub Cadet that also has the plug for a hose. I never used it though. I like your idea of spraying WD-40 in the hose plug, I'll give it a try .
> mike


rain all day ODST so tomorrow I have to try and dig up the angled bricks. At least start on them it may rain tomorrow too. Then I’ll mix up the home made weed killer . I tried last year and wiped out the weeds by the fence . They get realy thick so they are hard to cut. I’ll dose them army this year them again later. That should clear them out totally . 
Byron


----------



## Rocket Man (Oct 17, 2022)

Our garden did good, 85 garlic, 350 onions, 61 lbs potatoes, 350 ears of corn, about 15 watermelons, 6 cantaloupe, lots of sweet bell peppers, 8 gallons of Bread & Butter pickles made, 100 lbs of tomatoes, 6 gallons blackberries.


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 18, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Our garden did good, 85 garlic, 350 onions, 61 lbs potatoes, 350 ears of corn, about 15 watermelons, 6 cantaloupe, lots of sweet bell peppers, 8 gallons of Bread & Butter pickles made, 100 lbs of tomatoes, 6 gallons blackberries.  View attachment 140802
> 
> 
> View attachment 140803
> ...


I still thimpfks you needs more garlics


----------



## ajoeiam (Oct 18, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Our garden did good, 85 garlic, 350 onions, 61 lbs potatoes, 350 ears of corn, about 15 watermelons, 6 cantaloupe, lots of sweet bell peppers, 8 gallons of Bread & Butter pickles made, 100 lbs of tomatoes, 6 gallons blackberries.
> 
> View attachment 140803
> 
> ...




Good show

Our garden did quite well also. 

Did you grow your onions from seed or sets?
Your garlic - - - planted in spring or the fall before?

(Just getting back into gardening after a very very long hiatus so trying to learn about things that I'm not remembering from so very long ago.)


----------



## Rocket Man (Oct 18, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> Good show
> 
> Our garden did quite well also.
> 
> ...



I bought 2 month old onion plants that were grown from seeds.  I also bought sets.  Onion plants always grow better than sets but plants are not always available at the garden store.   Onions grown from sets are always a little bit smaller than onions grown from plants.  We live at longitude 34° we are in the intermediate onion zone.  Our longest daylight hours are 14.3 hours June 21.  Onions always mature about June 15 when tops start falling over.  Yellow onions from plants were 2½" diameter and yellow onions from sets were 2" diameter.  I am looking for candy onion seeds to grow my own plants but sellers want more money for seeds than I can buy plants for.  Maybe about Jan 1st there will be more seed sellers with reasonable prices.

I always plant garlic 6 to 8 weeks before first frost which is almost always Sept 15.  This years we had early winter we had frost last week and freeze last night.  This year I should have planted garlic Sept 1st.   Oh well garlic will still be good.

This morning potato plant leaves were snow white they have frost on them.  No harm done potato plants are always good down to 28°F.  Even if potato plants die they will try to grow back we have a lot of 75° weather from now to Christmas.  I will harvest potatoes Dec 31.  Our summer weather is 100° with not much rain June to Sept WHITE potatoes don't like that hot dry weather but RED potatoes love hot dry weather.  Melons love hot weather too but they need water this is a 35 lb melon.

Sometimes I grow fall potatoes under an upside down fish aquarium when weather gets colder in Dec.


----------



## ajoeiam (Oct 19, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> I bought 2 month old onion plants that were grown from seeds.  I also bought sets.  Onion plants always grow better than sets but plants are not always available at the garden store.   Onions grown from sets are always a little bit smaller than onions grown from plants.  We live at longitude 34° we are in the intermediate onion zone.  Our longest daylight hours are 14.3 hours June 21.  Onions always mature about June 15 when tops start falling over.  Yellow onions from plants were 2½" diameter and yellow onions from sets were 2" diameter.  I am looking for candy onion seeds to grow my own plants but sellers want more money for seeds than I can buy plants for.  Maybe about Jan 1st there will be more seed sellers with reasonable prices.
> 
> I always plant garlic 6 to 8 weeks before first frost which is almost always Sept 15.  This years we had early winter we had frost last week and freeze last night.  This year I should have planted garlic Sept 1st.   Oh well garlic will still be good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the onions.
I didn't have good results from the onions planted from seeds and I planted the sets too late (a very very cold and late spring) so the results weren't incredible either - - - grin.
Trying to figure out how to improve results so trying to learn from others.
Garlic - - - - I'm wondering how to do such here - - -further north of where you're at. 
Haven't tried melons of any kind to date. That is a very nice sized melon you got!!!! 
We don't get the 100F stuff only getting into that 85 to 95 country. This year we had lots of rain early on and then sporadically later on previous number of years were mostly quite dry though. I'm a thinking that if its not raining after 4 days stuff needs a watering. Our spuds showed that they hadn't enough moisture at 'fill' time. 
Our potatoes are DONE - - - grin. Still have 1/2 a row to dig. We've had to 15 F already so I'm a hoping that the tubers haven't yet been harmed.

Grin - - - am rather enjoying chatting about this - - - - wonder if there could be a 'gardening area' in the forum - - - what say ye? (beeg grin!)


----------



## WisJim (Oct 19, 2022)

We grow our onions from seed.  We're in Western Wisconsin, USA, about an hour east of Minneapolis/St Paul, MN.  We've had consistently better luck with onions from seed than from sets, for one thing you can be more sure of the variety.  We start them inside under lights in January or early February.  We have reduced our number of varieties to 3 or 4, usually 2 storage types, a red, and a larger sweeter variety that doesn't store well.  Garlic is down to 5 varieties, mostly ones that we got from friends or other trades over the last 30 years.  We're cutting back on number of potato varieties, too, down to half a dozen or so, and at one point we grew over 20 varieties every year, many hard to find  or rare.  Moving to town has restricted our garden options a lot.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 19, 2022)

I thought this old post must have been posted by somebody on the other side of the world where their seasons are reverse of ours. We're just heading into winter here, in mid October. My mom and dad always had a big garden, and I worked in it, under threat of something really terrible from Angus if I didn't work in it. Once I left home in 1965 I haven't tried to grow anything since except some Beefsteak tomatoes when I live in Hillsdale, Ontario, and was surprised at how successful I was at it. God bless the farmers. ---Brian


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Dec 7, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Our garden did good, 85 garlic, 350 onions, 61 lbs potatoes, 350 ears of corn, about 15 watermelons, 6 cantaloupe, lots of sweet bell peppers, 8 gallons of Bread & Butter pickles made, 100 lbs of tomatoes, 6 gallons blackberries.
> View attachment 140803



Now,that is a BEAUTIFUL garden!  Nice looking soil, no weeds, great looking plants. You have obviously been gardening in that site for quite a while and know what works and what doesn't. My hat is off to you, and whatever helpers you have.
Lloyd


----------



## WisJim (Dec 7, 2022)

Our first seed catalog arrived in the mail a week or so ago, so I am already planning next year's garden.  For many years we hosted a seed ordering group of friends so that we could pool our seed orders to cut down on the shipping costs on small orders, and to get a discount due to the total cost of our biggest orders.  During Covid we did it all online which meant we didn't get the great potluck dinner after the seed ordering process, but we still did our group order of seeds.  It was always helpful to discuss what was good and bad about the last garden season, what varieties did well or not, and what new varieties or methods might be worth trying.  Back to the seed catalog and making a list of old favorites and new possibilities.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Dec 7, 2022)

WisJim said:


> edit .............  It was always helpful to discuss what was good and bad about the last garden season, what varieties did well or not, and what new varieties or methods might be worth trying.  ...............


So true! Every year is different. We have crappy soil that must be heavily amended, lots of bugs, and summer drought. 
We are transitioning to more landscaping and flower beds. Here it is December already, and I am still transplanting and replacing, as requested by the head gardener (my wife).  But I find that an hour or 2 a day doing the worst grunt work outside for her gives me all the shop time I want. We are both happy that way.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 7, 2022)

An odd thought... Are you named Rocket Man for the salad Rocket that grows like a weed? (None visible in your garden?) Or for your desire/achievement of having "flown" such an engine?
K2


----------



## Apprentice707 (Dec 8, 2022)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Marriages that have lasted a long time have, without a doubt, have found the comfort zones for both partners. For me and my wife, those gardening roles are reversed. She cares a lot more about the research and trying new things than I do, so more power to her. But for me, just point me in the direction of some mindless garden chore, and I will do it.


That's my attitude too Lloyd just so long as it doesn't interfere with my workshop time.


----------



## ajoeiam (Dec 8, 2022)

WisJim said:


> Our first seed catalog arrived in the mail a week or so ago, so I am already planning next year's garden.  For many years we hosted a seed ordering group of friends so that we could pool our seed orders to cut down on the shipping costs on small orders, and to get a discount due to the total cost of our biggest orders.  During Covid we did it all online which meant we didn't get the great potluck dinner after the seed ordering process, but we still did our group order of seeds.  It was always helpful to discuss what was good and bad about the last garden season, what varieties did well or not, and what new varieties or methods might be worth trying.  Back to the seed catalog and making a list of old favorites and new possibilities.


I've already started ordering items.
Last (2022) year a number of shrubs I wanted to plant were all sold out by the beginning of February.
Thanks for the reminder - - - time to order that stuff that I had wanted last year!!


----------



## Rocket Man (Dec 8, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> An odd thought... Are you named Rocket Man for the salad Rocket that grows like a weed? (None visible in your garden?) Or for your desire/achievement of having "flown" such an engine?
> K2



I have fun building rocket engines and jet engines.  The first rocket engine I every built that ran good was 40 years ago, it was the size of a D flashlight battery.  It was attached to a work bench in the center of the work shop.  When the engine fired off the workbench took off out the garage door and down the driveway.  We ran after it and jumped on the bench to stop it.  About the time we stopped the work bench from leaving town the rocket engine with no cooling system became liquid metal and melted and dripped onto the driveway.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 9, 2022)

I read an interesting article today about dragon flys  they are the most efficient predators on the planet they love to kill snd eat almost all garden bugs . All you need is a small pond for them to propagate in  something like a kiddy pool.  If you put a little corner of dirt  then plant bamboo they love it a little running water a little still water and you have the best mosquito  trap known  I think their kill rate is in the high 80- 90% . They don’t miss often  not many bugs or even birds go after them .   There is almost no maintenance except to keep the pool operating   They leave almost invisible larva that you just leave alone .


----------



## Robsmith (Dec 10, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> its getting closer to spring here too. The annual battle over weeds by he fence . I have the makings for ultimate wed killer again . I sprayed and outed the stuf on the weeds. Stopped all green froth right there . Including massive holly hocks and towering sunflowers . I have a Kant that the former owners put in grass has sprouted in its midtst they also place bricks with corners up or down makes mowing a nightmare . Have tools to dig these out then I do a no grow strip around the plant it gets some mangy blue flowers for a few days in the spring. If I still had my big truck I’d rip it out. I don’t have a big yard but this plant adds about  a half hour to grass mowing asvinhavevto make multi passes around this thingy he stupid bricks mak it so the mower can go over them then drop down  nickingvthe blade  I got rid ofvthe landscape rocks last year so mowing that section is the easy part


Google "Vertical Vegetable Gardens"   They take up very little room and are almost maintenance free.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 10, 2022)

My son has a mowing and land scraping business.  A small pond made from kiddie pool with dirt rock island a couple floating plants maybe some bamboo shoots will attract dragon flys  and maybe a few praying mantis . These guys are really apex insect killers they both love mosquitos   And eat their body weight in bugs every day .  They both are fun to watch and not pests themselves .


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 10, 2022)

"They both are fun to watch and not pests themselves ."

I have been bitten by praying mantises more than once and I can say that their bite will definitely wake you up. If you see one in your way, don't try to pick it up with your fingers. 

(Does anyone know why prying mantises seem to like hanging out on the gas cap of my car or the pump nozzle at the convenience store?)

--ShopShoe


----------



## Rocket Man (Dec 10, 2022)

Never grow bamboo.  20 years ago I planted bamboo at the house we lived but it never grew that summer.  The next summer we sold the house and moved away.  Neighbors told me bamboo never grew until after we were gone.  Bamboo is small grass plants for a while very easy to cut down with lawn mower and weed eater but it hides along, fences, trees, bushes, where it is hard to cut down.  The man that bought our old house died 2 years ago wife does not cut grass in back yard it is now a 25 foot tall bamboo forest.  Neighbors are having trouble keeping bamboo out of their yard.  Bamboo is known to grow under city streets and highways and come up on the other side.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Dec 10, 2022)

ShopShoe said:


> .... edit .......
> 
> (Does anyone know why prying mantises seem to like hanging out on the gas cap of my car or the pump nozzle at the convenience store?)
> 
> --ShopShoe


Never been bitten by a praying mantis and sounds like I don't want to.  I don't drive much and wasps like to build nests inside the gas door. Not good.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 10, 2022)

I just read that mantis is can be trained to pick bugs off you .  We had on in the Carolinas that was huge it lived on a green house plant on the back deck we called it “ green jeans”  it was always eating  something ng we would turn the deck lights on at night and watch it  snatch bugs righ out of the air .  We had a little creek that flowed behind or house so I suppose it lived there . Lots of bugs in Carolinas  fire ants everywhere  hornets bees  mosquitoes  beetles termites everywhere . House had to be treated every year ants everywhere


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 10, 2022)

In the Philippines I got to witness a preying mantis in a fight with a tiny snake.  This type of snake is a colorful one which hangs out in small shrubs.  The mantis had cut the snake into three parts.


----------



## L98fiero (Dec 10, 2022)

Richard Hed said:


> In the Philippines I got to witness a preying mantis in a fight with a tiny snake.  This type of snake is a colorful one which hangs out in small shrubs.  The mantis had cut the snake into three parts.


Interesting timing because I just saw a video of a praying mantis taking a hummingbird.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Dec 13, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Never grow bamboo.  20 years ago I planted bamboo at the house-.................edit................


(I tend to ignore statements that say "never"or always", because there are usually exceptions. But with bamboo........)
*Aggressively invasive*. That label should strike fear into any plant-person.
------ As a quick, pointless aside, when I first read the label on a contact cement can years ago, it said to apply the glue to both surfaces and then wait for them to become "aggressively tacky." I thought that was hilarious. Like Christmas sweaters or bad hairdos. But I digress....
--------
*Bamboo, kudzu, autumn olive, oriental bittersweet*. Those are some of the scary aggressively invasive plants where I live. They all spread by roots/rhizomes, and some also by berry seeds from bird droppings. They will all choke out the native plants that have been supporting the local wildlife for hundreds of years. The results are not good. Kudzu and autumn olive were both introduced with the best of intentions to stabilize the soil on hillside projects and reclaimed strip mining land. They definitely stabilized the soil, but then they "escaped" and took over wherever they went. The area I circled in the picture is an example of 2 seasons of growth from an area that was cleared of trees.  Goats will help with keeping it under control, but you have to keep the goats under control, too.

*CONTROLLING THE INVASIVES WITH HERBICIDES*.

Unfortunately, it takes herbicides to control these. No way can you remove the plants and  get all of the roots.

Trichlopyr (Crossbow is one commercial name), mixed with about 4 parts diesel fuel, and then, either: 1) sprayed on the bottom 16" of each small trunk, 2) cut them down and then paint the stump within 5 minutes with the same mixture, 3) hack a notch or 2 in the bottom 16" of a larger trunk, and immediately squirt the trichlopyr mixture into the hack-marks.  These 3 methods with trichlopyr work in the dormant season, also. Glyphosate (Round-up) is much less effective and only works when the plants are actively growing. In my experience on these super aggressives, the Trichlopyr seems to be about 80% effective and the glyphosate is 50%.


----------



## David Shealey (Dec 14, 2022)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Hmmmmm, so you actually have LIVE possums? Where I am, I think they are all born dead at the side of the road. Yuck!


Old joke: If lost in the forest, find a possum and follow it.  You will be in the middle of a road in no time.


----------



## ajoeiam (Dec 23, 2022)

(LOL tossing down the gauntlet!) 

I think I have all the shrubs and trees that want ordered. 
Last spring in February I found that a number of things I had wanted to plant were 'sold out' so I was working earlier this year. 

Some sites also aren't having what I want to get so those items will have to wait for 2024 - - - - argh!

Likely order garden seeds I want to add to my rota in early January. 

(Outside its definitely on the cool side  - - - think -20 C and winds from 40 km/hr gusting to 60 - - - - so she's not friendly out there!!!) 

over to y'all


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Monday at 9:11 AM)

Rocket Man said:


> Our garden did good, 85 garlic, 350 onions, 61 lbs potatoes, 350 ears of corn, about 15 watermelons, 6 cantaloupe, lotsofsweet bell peppers, 8 gallons of Bread & Butter pickles made, 100 lbs of tomatoes, 6 gallons blackberries.  View attachment 140802
> 
> View attachment 140803
> 
> View attachment 140804


Rocket Man,
I am envious of that garlic. We just put a bunch of cloves in the ground of hard neck garlic. Our winters are mild where I live in Virginia. A few short periods of 15F temps, but I was out in shirt sleeves 2 days ago.
When do you plant your garlic? and what is your weather like. That rich looking black soil is something we definitely do not have here. Raised beds and purchased top soil is often required.
So.... got any tricks for the garlic?
Thx, Lloyd


----------



## Rocket Man (Monday at 1:21 PM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Rocket Man,
> I am envious of that garlic. We just put a bunch of cloves in the ground of hard neck garlic. Our winters are mild where I live in Virginia. A few short periods of 15F temps, but I was out in shirt sleeves 2 days ago.
> When do you plant your garlic? and what is your weather like. That rich looking black soil is something we definitely do not have here. Raised beds and purchased top soil is often required.
> So.... got any tricks for the garlic?
> Thx, Lloyd



I planted 98 garlic Sept 1st it will be growing tops by Oct 1st.  Our winter low is about 15°f.  Garlic harvest is about June 15.  Plants do good with 6-12-12 fertilizer.  TN soil is hard and heavy.  June to Oct garden is 100°f hot and dry as desert about 1" of rain per month.  Jan to April rain 6 days a week garden is a swamp.  I never do raised beds, boards act like a levee to hold in 5 gallons of water once a week.  Garlic is planted 4" apart and 4" between rows. 400 candy onions are planted the same way.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Monday at 1:57 PM)

Rocket,
We just got our garlic in the ground the other day, so not too much chance of seeing green till the spring. I might tent a third of the row with that white fabric to see if it gets different results than the un-covered ones.
Thanks a bunch for the info. Nice garden! The mud looks like fun, ha ha.


----------



## ajoeiam (Tuesday at 8:45 AM)

This year it might have worked to plant garlic in the fall. 
We had cooling weather and then a bunch of snow before it started getting to the always freezing stuff. 
Most winters are not quite so nice. 
An older friend of mine at about the 54th latitude says the older Ukrainian background ladies taught him to plant it early in the spring. 
Gardening gurus here seem to think that fall planting is better - - - - I haven't tried garlic yet. 
Interesting what you consider low rain (1"/wk) - - - - here I would consider that not bad at all and our highs are not 100 F but we are definitely over 85. 
I generally have to water to get to or over 1" a week! 
Last spring it was 5 double rows of about 110' of spuds. 
Think this year I'm going to stop at 4 rows - - - LOL - - - digging them in the fall was just too much work. 
Thinking of trying some sweet potatoes this year - - - assuming I can get some slips.


----------



## Rocket Man (Tuesday at 9:39 AM)

I do square foot gardening.  I squeeze as much as I can into the smallest space I can.  I have done a lot of experiments in the past 47 years to learn what works best.  Corn seeds can be spaced 5" apart with 32" row spacing 4 rows minimum for good pollination.  Beans seed spacing 2"apart with rows 16" apart with several rows side by side like a bed but its not a bed.  Onions & garlic in beds 32" wide 34 ft long.  Tomatoes & peppers 18" apart.  Garden row spacing 32" between all rows.  Melons & sweet potatoes full sun all day, rake the vines in a circle round the plant to save space.  Grow cucumbers on tomato cages to save space.  Potato plants 6" to 8" between plants and 3 rows side my side 8" between rows, 150 plants in a 33 ft long bed.  When 1 crop is gone plant something else in its place, beans can follow corn.  Potatoes can follow onions & garlic.  If we don't eat it I often will not grow it.  Last year I planted Zinnia flowers its the best thing I ever did, we had a lot of enjoyment from the birds and flowers.  Zinnia flowers attracted 100s of butterflies and honey bees that I have not seen in many years.  Zinnias also attracts Blue birds I could count 6 blue birds ever day and 4, 5, 6, yellow finch birds every day.  We had brown trasher birds this year I have not seen them in 47 years.  Birds are my friend they eat bugs, my garden never has bugs.  I have 9 blue bird houses paints black mounted in full sun to attract blue birds that start nesting March 1st.  I have 4 Wren houses painted white that arrive in warm weather May 20 every year.  Bird house color in important, Blue birds need a warm black color house in full sun March weather is cold.  Wrens want a cooler house painted white color located in a shade tree.  Both birds houses need to be 6' to 8' up from the ground.   I build nesting boxes not bird houses, birds like them better.  I never do raised beds they are too much work, too dry in 100°f hot blistering sun June to Sept.  We only get about 1" of rain per month June to Oct. Boards that look like raised bed are used as a levee to hold in water, onions, garlic, potatoes, get several 5 gallon buckets of water 2 times a week, I want water to stay where I put it, I don't want water wasted running all over the whole garden


----------



## Rocket Man (Tuesday at 9:41 AM)

I clicked the wrong thing not sure how to delete the mistake?  My son said, typing error does that sometimes.


----------



## IC-man (Wednesday at 1:18 PM)

Not sure what this has to do with model engineering


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Wednesday at 1:28 PM)

IC-man said:


> Not sure what this has to do with model engineering


Not a thing, but it's the break room.


----------



## Poppy Ott (Wednesday at 3:48 PM)

I put up a greenhouselast October in anticipation of getting an early start on gardening efforts this year.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Wednesday at 4:35 PM)

Poppy Ott said:


> I put up a greenhouselast October in anticipation of getting an early start on gardening efforts this year.


Oh wow! That looks great, and I bet it will be a lot of fun, and maybe just a tiny bit of work, too.
I have tried to talk my wife and/or daughter into having a greenhouse, but they both poo-pooed the idea. I am just interested in the engineering possibilities it presents: water system, heating, ventilation, fans, maybe some sun protection. They saw right thru that and knew that was my end-game.

Poppy Ott, are your motives pure? Just for the vegtables and flowers? LOL

Edit: I just noticed those knocked over lounge chairs next to the pool. You managed to convert pool space to your gardening space???? How'd you manage that?


----------



## Poppy Ott (Wednesday at 4:41 PM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Oh wow! That looks great, and I bet it will be a lot of fun, and maybe just a tiny bit of work, too.
> I have tried to talk my wife and/or daughter into having a greenhouse, but they both poo-pooed the idea. I am just interested in the engineering possibilities it presents: water system, heating, ventilation, fans, maybe some sun protection. They saw right thru that and knew that was my end-game.
> 
> Poppy Ott, are your motives pure? Just for the vegtables and flowers? LOL
> ...


It’s actually next to the pool.  Would rather have a hot tub than the pool.


----------



## IC-man (Wednesday at 5:32 PM)

A break room?


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Wednesday at 6:14 PM)

IC-man said:


> A break room?




Yes, this sub forum is "The Break Room", for topics other than model engines. But no politics or religion or anything that might encourage a fight, LOL.

Here is a copy of rule # 8,
which can be found here:





						Heres the rules
					

Here's the rules  HMEM Basic Internet Forum Etiquette  1) Lurk before you leap. Browse though the forum and see what we are about. If you have a question search and see if the topic has come up before.  2 ) Post an introduction . Please post a thread in the welcome section Tell us about yourself...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				




--------
*8)DO stay on topic this board is about model engine building.The machines and techniqes to complete the task. Try to pick the sub fora that fits your question or your post. Use the break room for OT fun stuff. *
---------

I hope this sheds light on what the Break Room is. Gardens, pets, other hobbies, vacations, health, etc.

EDIT- I think the OT fun stuff is "Off Topic" fun stuff.   (I like the "fun" part.)


----------



## RM-MN (Wednesday at 8:01 PM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> I hope this sheds light on what the Break Room is. Gardens, pets, other hobbies, vacations, health, etc.


Will I get in trouble if I happen to mention machining or engines in here?


----------



## ajoeiam (Yesterday at 7:09 AM)

RM-MN said:


> Will I get in trouble if I happen to mention machining or engines in here?


(LOL) Snarl - - - - Yes! (rotflmho!!!) 

(I do believe you were trolling for that response - - - yes!


----------



## ajoeiam (Yesterday at 7:13 AM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Oh wow! That looks great, and I bet it will be a lot of fun, and maybe just a tiny bit of work, too.
> I have tried to talk my wife and/or daughter into having a greenhouse, but they both poo-pooed the idea. I am just interested in the engineering possibilities it presents: water system, heating, ventilation, fans, maybe some sun protection. They saw right thru that and knew that was my end-game.
> 
> Poppy Ott, are your motives pure? Just for the vegtables and flowers? LOL
> ...



I now also have the materials here for a greenhouse. 
(I getting quite tired of vegetable costs from the store - - - - time to grow more!) 
Ordered most of the shell and equip (not all likely but the bulk) in very early Sep - - - - got the stuff in early Dec. 
Going to have to wait for spring to get it put up and that's when the gardening is starting full bore. 

Its going to be a busy spring!!!!!

(The list of stuff to do isn't seeming to get any shorter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Yesterday at 7:27 AM)

ajoeiam said:


> I now also have the materials here for a greenhouse.
> Its going to be a busy spring!!!!!
> 
> (The list of stuff to do isn't seeming to get any shorter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


I think those "lists" will outlast all of us. Enjoy your green house . Sure wish I had one. .SIGH.......

EDIT- I do have 3 sheets of plate glass, each 3' x 6', which would be a decent start. They were freebies.


----------



## ajoeiam (Today at 7:38 AM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> I think those "lists" will outlast all of us. Enjoy your green house . Sure wish I had one. .SIGH.......
> 
> EDIT- I do have 3 sheets of plate glass, each 3' x 6', which would be a decent start. They were freebies.


Hmmmm - - - if you use polycarbonate panels for the lower areas and dual poly inflated walls for the upper part the structure isn't too expensive. 
Now the lighting and the other support items - - - - that's another story!!!!!


----------

